

In ‘Flipped’ Classrooms, a Method for Mastery - mhb
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/23/in-flipped-classrooms-a-method-for-mastery/?_r=0

======
sieva
Great piece that breaks down the value of the Flipped Classroom model.20 yrs
from now people are going to look back and say "I can't believe teachers would
spend 4-10 hrs per week standing in front of a classroom and regurgitating
memorized materials! That's what videos are for!" (hear sound of hand hitting
the forehead) This is timely because we;re in the midst of Flipped Classroom
week, so for more information you can checkout our blog
[http://studysoup.wordpress.com/](http://studysoup.wordpress.com/) (sry it's
also connected to our company StudySoup, but it's still interesting stuff)

